# Night hunting in state game areas



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello all,

I haven't been on this site in quite a few years, but I recently heard about the changes to Michigan's predator hunting laws. Is it legal to use a shotgun to hunt coyote in state game areas at night? What about state game areas in the rifle restricted zone of the southern Lower Peninsula?

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this topic.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Shotguns are fine can’t use buckshot. You can search this forum for nighttime hunting or center fire at night it shows the change.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think in restricted area u still can't use a centerfire rifle at night on state land. Only private land.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

fowlme said:


> Shotguns are fine can’t use buckshot. You can search this forum for nighttime hunting or center fire at night it shows the change.


I believe the law has been changed to allow buck #3 and #4


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Rimfire and shotgun with 3 or 4 buckshot is all you can use on state land below the shotgun line. This does change during the deer rifle season to heavy bird shot only in the shotgun and no rimfire at night for the entire shotgun zone.


----------

